# [SOLVED] TP Link - WN821N Problems



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,
I am having terrible troubles with my wireless adapter. After a period of time, about 30min of idle, or work; it freezes my PC. And I have to unplug/replug it to unfreeze, but sometimes after this the adapter stops responding and I have to restart my computer and reinsert the adapter on the welcome screen. Also it loves to cut out when I'm playing games or downloading something. And, with the driver installed or not, the svchost.exe that runs my USB input, Desktop window manager, superfetch, audio endpoint, and network capabilities is over 100,000kb in use. However turning superfetch off reduces it to 20,000. But I want superfetch running, since it helps run my PC faster. I am certain it is my adapter thats causing the problem, as I have tried many other fixes and they havent worked. Also note that I don't think the adapter has Win 7 64bit support, and that could be the cause...
Any ideas from what I've said? blow up the adapter? get a new one?

thanks 
Jacob


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: TP Link - WN821N Problems*

Hi,

According to the manufacturer's website there appear to be two versions of this product, and only V2 has any Windows 7 drivers at all. Thus if you have V1 you're done for. If you have V2 give these drivers a go if you haven't done so already. If you've already tried these, here's something else you could do: go into the Device Manager console (if you know how) and find the entry pertaining to your wireless adapter (under 'Network adapters'). Right-click it and select 'Uninstall', then you can do one of two things: either click the button at the top entitled 'Scan for hardware changes', or restart the computer. Either way Windows should then try to re-install the drivers for the wireless adapter.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: TP Link - WN821N Problems*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go and download the correct version driver from above link.

1. Unplug the USB adapter and uninstall the software from control panel under "program features".
2. After the uninstall completes, Restart computer.
3. Do not plug the USB adapter back in yet.

Notes:

A. After back at the desktop, run the installer that you downloaded.
B. Choose "compatible mode" when it asks you during installation.
C. Plug in the USB adapter when installation asks you to.
D. After installation completes, Restart computer

4. At desktop, right click on connection icon in lower right hand corner of taskbar,
choose "Network and Sharing center".

5. Choose "Set up a connection or network" in the upper left corner.

6. Choose "manually connect to a wireless network".

7. Fill in the information
Hint: Leave "start this connection and Connect even if this network is not broadcasting
unchecked.

8. After you complete it, you can connect by: right clicking on connection icon in the lower right hand corner of taskbar.

Note: This will give you full control of computer whether it will connect to the internet or not and when.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: TP Link - WN821N Problems*

Hey Jon,
I grabbed the Win7 V2 files, and the setup file for Vista64bit; and somehow, by deleting the drivers that the Vista setup file came with and putting the Win7 ones in, it worked! Straight off, no lag... as yet. I actually previously downloaded the Win7 beta driver, that might be what caused it. They didn't have the proper one there before. I hope this is a permanent solution because it has looked that way too many times before and I've been disappointed :S

Thanks though!
Jacob


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: TP Link - WN821N Problems*

Great glad to hear it!....

You may leave thread open if you would like to for a few days in case if you have any more problem with the connection.

To mark thread solved - under thread tools tab near top of this page.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: TP Link - WN821N Problems*

Hey
Just to let you know, I gave up on the fix, as it only worked for a while then broke my PC entirely. It wouldnt even turn on at one point and I was freaking out :S But I launched startup repair (after unplugging my PC from the power socket...) and it worked enough for me to delete and destroy the driver, almost rage-broke the TPLink adapter too...
Anyway, I substituted for a DLink DWA510, which runs perfectly, no flaws, no lag, no worries.
Thanks for the advice, maybe it will work for others, but my suggestion is RETURN TO SHOP!! GET A DLINK! They seem to work best in my experience, not just in this instance.

Ta again!
Jacob


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well sorry to hear about it, maybe you may have chosen wrong version or there is another problem other than the wireless driver?

Personally I would of went with Belkin and that is what I use only on all my computers only Belkin products...all 100 of them or so.


----------

